# 68 Pogo Seatpost Question



## pedal4416 (Sep 30, 2022)

I know the original pogo posts had the issue of spinning and causing issues so it was discontinued. Does anyone know anything about this one that has a Keyway to stop the spin? Ive never seen one with a keyway, even the Matthews post don't seem to have it? I am looking for a good original post for my Dads 68 orange Krate and this popped up.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 30, 2022)

I did find a 68 lemon on here that had the keyed post. Still looking for info on its originality on a 68.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 30, 2022)

Found my answer. Its a mid 68 post before they discontinued them in August 68.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 30, 2022)

Just saw the thread I am in the hospital from neck surgery complications
My brother's September 1968 Krate had this same post on it since he got it in 1986 from the original owners.
He gave me the bike since it was from my era and he is 20 years younger than I am. I hope to get to the restoration part soon.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 30, 2022)

@Oldbikeguy1960 Thank you, I hope you heal fast and everything goes well!!!


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 30, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> I know the original pogo posts had the issue of spinning and causing issues so it was discontinued. Does anyone know anything about this one that has a Keyway to stop the spin? Ive never seen one with a keyway, even the Matthews post don't seem to have it? I am looking for a good original post for my Dads 68 orange Krate and this popped up.
> 
> View attachment 1704129



I’ve never heard of this second design “shock absorbing seat post”. Good idea.
I agree the swivel in that first design post can make you sea sick.

My 1968 accessory seat has the early post in the box.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 30, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> View attachment 1704226



Centerfold Level Stingray Porn!!


----------



## indycycling (Oct 1, 2022)

I've got one of these - it's the second style pogo post, designed to avoid safety issues with the original style which allowed upward and side to side, swivel motion.  The original style came on the first Krates for the first few months, then this one up through June.  I also have the original style on my original early MC Orange Krate.

These are pretty hard to find, either style, don't come up for sale often, so I'd jump on that one if you can buy it.


----------

